

Factor – A Practical Stack Language - terminalcommand
http://factorcode.org

======
otoburb
One of the core developers actively blogs[1] about Factor. His articles are
all written for audiences intent on learning the language. Many of the posts
are inspired by small snippets of code written in other languages that are
then written in idiomatic Factor.

[1] [http://re-factor.blogspot.com/](http://re-factor.blogspot.com/)

------
kryptiskt
I have only dabbled slightly with Factor, far from enough to have an informed
opinion of it. But I must commend the FFI,
[http://docs.factorcode.org/content/article-
alien.html](http://docs.factorcode.org/content/article-alien.html), it's
impressive in how concise and friction-free it is to define C types and to use
them. It definitely has a place in my FFI Hall of Fame.

------
naveen99
According to his Google plus profile, Slava pestov is now at apple.
[https://plus.google.com/+SlavaPestov/about](https://plus.google.com/+SlavaPestov/about)
Factor replaced lisp for me as my language on a pedestal. Still autohotkey +
c++ for getting stuff done on windows...

------
krakensden
I miss the old HN- factor made an appearance every week.

~~~
crystalgiver
Now we have Rust and Go for that. Unlike you, I won't miss them when they're
gone.

~~~
krakensden
The factor discussions never had the frantic fear mongering that seems to
accompany rust & go

------
ayuvar
I played with Factor a few years ago and came away impressed. Sounds like the
library has only gotten better.

